# Bianchi D2 Crono Carbon Frameset



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

Anybody on one of these? this winter I want to put together a full tt/tri bike and this baby is at the top of my list. I went down to the LBS today and they really couldn't give me any usefull information, just your standard marketing BS. I would like to get some feed back before I make any decisions.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I recently raced a guy who had one of these buillt full DA with a 909 wheelset. Super sweet bike, not as light as it should be though. I was on a $175 Fetish cycles frame with a Xenon/105 mix groupo. I put 2:30 into him in 40km. Sometimes it's not about the bike. Save your money. Or spend the money you would have on this frame on a coach.


----------



## gatordoug (Apr 28, 2006)

I've yet to see one of these as well. Any other sightings of a D2 Crono in the US?


----------



## y tin (Nov 4, 2005)

mtbbmet said:


> I recently raced a guy who had one of these buillt full DA with a 909 wheelset. Super sweet bike, not as light as it should be though. I was on a $175 Fetish cycles frame with a Xenon/105 mix groupo. I put 2:30 into him in 40km. Sometimes it's not about the bike. Save your money. Or spend the money you would have on this frame on a coach.


Yeah?, Good for you mtbbmet. Maybe you'd have put 5' into him if he wasn't on the D2.


----------

